# trickling hot water



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

I just received a call about a problem with hot water. The guy said in his rental property, the hot water is just trickling. Does any one have any feed back on possible causes? i go in the morning and would like to have a few scenarios to run through. thanks for help!!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

At all fixtures this is happening?


----------



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

from what im told, yes


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Start at the water heater, make sure there is water flow out of it, has it been real cold there, for possible frozen pipes.


----------



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

yes at all fixtures, just got the word


----------



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

thats what my first thought was but then he said its been going on for along time. and we just had a thaw 44 degrees now back to 10 love buffalo (not really)


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Could be sediment buildup in the pipes, strainers, supply lines.

If your local water is hard, it could be problem.

I had a similar issue due to hard water, replaced everything I could get to easily and installed a water softener. It's like night and day.


----------



## georgiasparky (Mar 26, 2008)

If you have copper pipe connected directly to the heater without isolation, there's a good change there is plugging at the connection.


----------



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

Whats isolation? not familiar with the term. not a plumber by trade


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

look for water mice. they build nests in the lines and clog things up.

or you could hire a real plumber.


----------



## USER8493893 (Sep 26, 2008)

22rifle said:


> look for water mice. they build nests in the lines and clog things up.
> 
> or you could hire a real plumber.



That's helpful big guy, thanks ill put decon in the hot water tank. Boy do i feel stupid now:thumbsup:


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Shooter McGavin said:


> That's helpful big guy, thanks ill put decon in the hot water tank. Boy do i feel stupid now:thumbsup:


you catch on quick.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Shooter McGavin said:


> That's helpful big guy, thanks ill put decon in the hot water tank. Boy do i feel stupid now:thumbsup:


Regional Thing!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1PPM7q4ziY


(The "Greatest" is and was The GREATEST!)


----------



## Hersheyplumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

Check the airators at faucets. I've seen dip tubes crumble to peices and also the anode rods.


----------



## jayson22 (Feb 7, 2009)

> Check the airators at faucets. I've seen dip tubes crumble to peices and also the anode rods.


Thats good to know. I've never heard of the adode's breaking up, but i've dealt with a lot of dip tubes.


----------

